# Improving waterproofing, removing funk



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

do a plastic bag between the shell and liner

but take the liner out of the shell to dry after a day of riding...this will prevent the stanky


mirazyme...here is cheap...or do amazon

Mcnett MiraZyme Odor Eliminator | Treatments and Cleaners | BackcountryGear.com

and you could also do...maybe snowseal, or boot grease on the shell...but idk


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*you only need 2 ingredients*

Nothing will improve waterproofing and remove funk like a new pair of boots and fire.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

But i like these boots! 

I have been taking the liner out of the shell since i first started noticing them getting wet after a day riding. Problem is that they sometimes take 2 days to dry even completely dismantled.

I will try the plastic bag thing this weekend, anything is worth a try i guess! Plus since it is a weekend trip, if they got as wet as they did last week they would definitely not dry by sunday.

Btw, what is the MiraZyme? Is it a spray? Or something you should dilute in water then soak the liners in? Trying to see if they sell anything similar here in Japan


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> Nothing will improve waterproofing and remove funk like a new pair of boots and fire.


My thoughts


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

SNO SEAL Wax - 8 oz. Jar

that's about all i can think of, or spray the seams well, or maybe seam sealer for tents

completely untested by me, maybe some info online in relation to sb boots


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

the slush will get in no matter what you do. Some boots keep it out better than others. The problem isn't the liner, it's the outerboot, where the laces start. You could try putting a strip of duct tape over the bottom laces.
Buy a boot dryer. It will help dry your gloves too (especially the fingertips that never seem to dry on goretex gloves). I have one made by Yonex that I bought on sale for 4000yen


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

That sounds like a bargain. I have been trying to buy a boot drier for a while but the problem is space (or more specifically the wife's objection to the space it might take up).

I will try the plastic bag thing this weekend to see how it goes. Not too difficult to take it off if it turns out a bad idea. I dont mind if it gets wet, it hasnt been this bad in the first couple of years. 

Actually first i am going to swing past Kanda and see if i can find some of these:
Amazon.co.jp | eb's / エビス BOOTS INNER SOCKS ブーツ インナーソックス スノーボード | スポーツ&アウトドア 通販
Despite my initial doubts, online reviews seem to say that they actually work. For that much its worth a try i guess.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

tokyo_dom said:


> That sounds like a bargain. I have been trying to buy a boot drier for a while but the problem is space (or more specifically the wife's objection to the space it might take up)


Definitely get a boot drier. My brother just got me this one for my birthday and it's seriously one of my favorite presents ever. Now when I ride multiple days my boots are dry and not so funky smelling (no more struggling to get my liners out!). Makes no noise and works through convection so it's not hot but warm air. 

MaxxDry Silent Shoe and Boot Dryer-MX00206 - The Home Depot


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I snoozed on one of the bigger 4 prong maxxdry boot dryers because my wife kept complaining about the space it would take up. Was on amazon japan for like 5000yen, but now i cant find it, or any other Maxxdry stuff.
So do you use that with the liners still inside the boots? And how long does it take to dry - seems like it might take a while. That model does look like it might fold down small though


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

The top tubes and hook looking parts are all separate and pull apart. The part on the bottom with the Maxx logo part also comes off.

It does take longer since it's warm air not hot, so I guess if you have multiple boots could be tricky splitting the time up. Also depending how saturated the liners are. I initially took out the liners then I realized I didn't have to and put the whole boot on. If I get home late I'll leave them on overnight, otherwise by the time I go to bed I can take them off. Beats sitting them in front of the heater hoping they dry by morning!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I'd leave your stinkin' wet boots out were the wife can smell them. Do that enough...........and she'll find room for a boot dryer.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> I'd leave your stinkin' wet boots out were the wife can smell them. Do that enough...........and she'll find room for a boot dryer.


married guys know truth

fwiw: if you start ahead of the program you can probably keep them dry and stink free (i suggest powder as well) but once funkified, forever funkified.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Well, the waterproof inserts seem to have solved one of my problems. They are made of a nylon type material that feels like plastic on the inside, but supposedly breathable yet waterproof (i dont see an actual rating number but it says the pores in the fabric are only big enough for 0.0004microsomethings which is only water vapor). 

At the end of day 1, a horrible, horrible day of mist, rain and super slushy snow, my feet were only the slightest bit damp. This could have been due to my sweat not evaporating quick enough, or maybe some water seeped in.

Unfortunately the 'drying room' at the place i stayed, wasnt very effective, so i started with slightly damp liners on day 2. This was a beautiful bluebird day with at least 10 degrees and lots of slush. Also spent a good 2hrs hiking the box area so the boots got plenty of snow. At the end of the day, i had 'slightly wet' socks. Definitely no slushing about in water, and not even uncomfortable. 


Now to the funk. I have faith. I must be able to soak these liners in some ammonia or something to kill them bacteria.

In the meantime, i will try to buy me one of those MaxxDry driers. Since it folds down it should not be a problem. Since we will always be drying 4 boots i might buy 2.
And no, leaving the boots in the living room with the mattress dryer (hot air fan) pushing that funk around the room did not convince her we needed a boot dryer. It convinced her that my boots can only be dried out on the balcony lol.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

LOL women and boot liners, the age old battle


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Because somehow womens' boots dont get funk. 
Scientifically proven with a sample of my wife and i.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Backed up by my wife's boots too.
Why I ask?


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

can't think of anything better https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFYr8mxlQqM


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

I got some gore-tex socks on sale. They aren't really socks, more just shapeless bags you wear over your other socks. As long as your actual sock is thin, they don't add much volume, and wick lots of moisture away from your feet and keep the leaks off your skin.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

You're not the first guy I've heard have issues with the ambush so could just be the boots outer shell that's the main issue. And as you noted, sometimes it's hard to gauge if wet feet is from snow getting in or sweat not getting out. I would think a plastic bag would only make you sweat like hell. I picked up some merino wool socks toward the end of the season and while I only got a few days in with them I thought they did a much better job as far as moisture management than any other synthetic blends I've used in the past. This probably won't help given you issue with a boot dryer is the space it takes up, but I just put my boot liners and gloves next to a dehumidifier we already have in the basement and I've never had an issue getting them dry overnight.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

My first impression with the waterproof booties is that they did a decent job. Certainly bearable after a full day in bluebird slush. NO idea where the Ambushes are leaking from (no obvious holes) but the outside of the booties were wettest around the heel and toe.

The goretex/merino socks idea on its own would probably not work in my case, because the liners get so wet that at the end of the day its just like standing in a bucket of water. My feet would be dry but still slushing around and the boots get HEAVY. But perhaps i could double up for the ultimate in dryness. Or triple up - Merino socks, gore sock liners and then these booties. Though i get the feeling that by that stage i would be spending as much as a cheap pair of boots.

I am going to do the vinegar/detergent soak tonight. Then liberal application of febreeze, Followed by baking soda once that dries. I want one more season out of these boots... Great thing about buying black is that they dont look old.


----------



## Crankthat (Feb 9, 2014)

Now is a good time to buy a new pair of boots.

Wear your old ones until they get wet and then let the toes breathe for a bit and then a dry pair of socks and the new boots. ( toes breathing fresh air=ahhhhhh)

Consider it as slowly breaking in the new pair till they are as comfy as the old ones.

And another plus side is if you do not like the new ones you can E-Bay them while you still have your old boots in good enough shape to ride in.

Why wait until they are to worn to be worn?


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

My Salomon synapse claim that the liners can be washed like a tee shirt, anyone ever try it, I haven't? wife bought me portable boot dryers/warmers for xmas, work really well as they come with a car adapter. Note: do not use when your boot is only wet from sweat and not actual snow/rain: bad bad funk


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Crankthat, that sounds like a fairly good idea. Although i dont have the luxury of driving to the slopes (so cant really take 2 pairs of boots with me). I will see what comes up during the offseason sales.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Try this on your boot shell.

Go buy a tube of clear non toxic outdoor silicone caulk.
Then buy some mineral spirits(paint thinner)
A couple paint brushes & a 2 litter or other seal able container.

squeeze out some caulking into the container, add some mineral spirits, cap & shake.

If you are going to do jackets & glaves or any other cloth like matterial, you thin it out pretty good so you can cover more.

For your boots I would mix it to the consistency of about syrup.

Then just paint your boots with it.

Anywhere you coat, is going to be waterproof, 100%.

The mineral spirits will evaporate leaving an ultra thin layer of silicone.

You just can't miss a spot or that's a now a window for water to go through.

It's cheap & it works awesome.

It does take a bit to dry though maybe a day if you have a real thick layer, less if it's thin.

Once you do your boots & see how awesome it works, pretty soon you'll painting everything.

And it's 100% everything proof.

Pizza, juice, pop, dog shit, nothing sticks to it & nothing can get through it.

Whatever it is, will just wipe or hose right off.


TT


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Woah that sounds like it might work! Does the boot end up feeling 'silicon covered'?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

tokyo_dom said:


> Woah that sounds like it might work! Does the boot end up feeling 'silicon covered'?


Oh it works mint.

If you go with a thin coat, not in the least.

You can't even feel it on cloth, it doesn't go hard or anything.

but I'm thinkin' you go fairly thick on the boots, like syrup.

Does it matter if you can feel the silicone?

I wouldn't give a shit personally.


TT


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

True, just thinking it might stick to bindings etc


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

tokyo_dom said:


> True, just thinking it might stick to bindings etc


Nothing sticks to it.

It's silicone.


TT


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Haha i meant the friction etc might make it hard to slide in and out of bindings. I think i will give this a go though, as long as i can get rid of the funk. They are currently drying after a detergent soak. Will do a liberal soaking of febreeze later, and once that dries, baking soda.


----------



## Crankthat (Feb 9, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Try this on your boot shell.
> 
> Go buy a tube of clear non toxic outdoor silicone caulk.
> Then buy some mineral spirits(paint thinner)
> ...



That is really cool.
For plastic repair on motorcycle fairings I do similar mix to make a slurry. 
I use acetone. (acetone is not good for boots)
I let the acetone evaporate to get the correct consistency for my plastic slurry.
Spread it on and then the evaporation process reconstitutes the plastic.
Never thought of using the same process with silicone based caulk and mineral spirits.
Will have to make a very thin mix and try it on my windshield for rain repellent.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Crankthat said:


> That is really cool.
> For plastic repair on motorcycle fairings I do similar mix to make a slurry.
> I use acetone. (acetone is not good for boots)
> I let the acetone evaporate to get the correct consistency for my plastic slurry.
> ...


I don't know if it will be clear enough?
Might be though, it's as clear as water.

What's wrong with rain X?


TT


----------



## Crankthat (Feb 9, 2014)

I tried rain x.
Did not last very long.
Accidentally dabbed extra caulk on windshield repair on one of my old beaters years ago. 
Tried to rub it off.
Ended up rubbing it in.
Windshield was good and clear and repelled rain for a long time.
A try to repeat process was unsuccessful though.
That was when I decided that I liked it and tried the rain x.
Rain x sucks for long term.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Crankthat said:


> I tried rain x.
> Did not last very long.
> Accidentally dabbed extra caulk on windshield repair on one of my old beaters years ago.
> Tried to rub it off.
> ...


Cool, tell me if it works.


TT


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Ugh so i am a dumbass. My boots are now chillin with a bunch of baking *powder* in them, rather than baking soda. Going to rinse them off tonight and hopefully dont they can dry by thursday night when i am heading off to the mountains again.


----------

